# Period 10 days after Ovulation : (



## Dahlia2007

Hello,

Here is my situation, I had a D&C on December 22,2011. It took 4 weeks for me to finally get a negative on an HPT. Since then I've been temping and also doing an occasional OPK. I got a +OPK 4 days after my negative HPT. I can also see a clear temp increase on FF, and FF says I ovulated then as well. 
So I am feeling a bit odd about the fact that my period just started 10 days after my +OPK. It's my first period since the D&C, so in total it's been 6 weeks.

Should I be worried that I just had a short luteal phase? Should I blame it on the D&C and just hope it will get more regular as time goes on? I kind of want to get this figured out right now... I just called the doc and waiting on a call back. 

I hear B6 lengthens luteal phases, so I would try that if recommended. I really wanted to TTC this cycle, but I want to make sure my next luteal phase will be sufficient.


----------



## girlinyork

I found this paragraph on pregnancyloss.info 

"Usually it means that the egg was not fertilizable, and so progesterone was not adequately produced. This shortens your cycle. Sometimes eggs simply don't develop properly during the ovulation process. It is usually a one-month problem."

Or it could be that things are out of whack from the miscarriage. I had a 9 day luteal phase after coming off the pill for the first two cycles and now I'm 12/13 xx


----------



## keepthefaithx

sounds like possible luteal phase defect...you may need more then b vitamins, i would go to dr and talk about progesterone....

goodluck!


----------



## tbinhb

Dahlia2007 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Here is my situation, I had a D&C on December 22,2011. It took 4 weeks for me to finally get a negative on an HPT. Since then I've been temping and also doing an occasional OPK. I got a +OPK 4 days after my negative HPT. I can also see a clear temp increase on FF, and FF says I ovulated then as well.
> So I am feeling a bit odd about the fact that my period just started 10 days after my +OPK. It's my first period since the D&C, so in total it's been 6 weeks.
> 
> Should I be worried that I just had a short luteal phase? Should I blame it on the D&C and just hope it will get more regular as time goes on? I kind of want to get this figured out right now... I just called the doc and waiting on a call back.
> 
> I hear B6 lengthens luteal phases, so I would try that if recommended. I really wanted to TTC this cycle, but I want to make sure my next luteal phase will be sufficient.

Talk to your doctor. They can take your day 21 progesterone levels and then put you on a suppliment to make sure you LP is long enough.


----------



## amanda83

hi, I lost my baby in October at 22 weeks. Last month I started testing my ovulation cycle and ovulated on day 20 and had my period on day 31. I actually never really worried about it until I seen this post... I'm kind of worried now that something is wrong.


----------



## Dahlia2007

Thanks everyone...
I did talk to my nurse (who spoke with my doctor). They said that after a D&C miscarriage, my cycle will take a few months to regulate itself. As in 2-3 months. And seeing as it's only been 1.5 months, I still have a little ways to go before it will be regulated. I did however buy a B-complex vitaminin hopes that if I do get pregnant this cycle, I might get a longer luteal phase becase of the b-complex, or maybe it will be linger because my body is going back to normal. I didn't have a short luteal phase before, so I think mine will go back to normal. 

They do say that a 10 day luteal phase is cutting it close to being able to have a functional implantation. I think 11+ is the better amount to have. I do know that some women have had pregnancies with only 10 days though. 


Amanda, I think it's just our cycles trying to get back to normal. Don't worry about it right now. Just monitor how long they are.


----------



## amanda83

Dahlia2007 said:


> Thanks everyone...
> I did talk to my nurse (who spoke with my doctor). They said that after a D&C miscarriage, my cycle will take a few months to regulate itself. As in 2-3 months. And seeing as it's only been 1.5 months, I still have a little ways to go before it will be regulated. I did however buy a B-complex vitaminin hopes that if I do get pregnant this cycle, I might get a longer luteal phase becase of the b-complex, or maybe it will be linger because my body is going back to normal. I didn't have a short luteal phase before, so I think mine will go back to normal.
> 
> They do say that a 10 day luteal phase is cutting it close to being able to have a functional implantation. I think 11+ is the better amount to have. I do know that some women have had pregnancies with only 10 days though.
> 
> 
> Amanda, I think it's just our cycles trying to get back to normal. Don't worry about it right now. Just monitor how long they are.

Good to know! Good luck with everything. Hopefully this will be our month :)


----------



## threemakefive

Dahlia, my dr told me that it might be weird for a few cycles(had d and c in dec also) i had my first af 33 days later but had spotting midcycle this round and now waiting for AF...so ive had some weirdness also as spotting has never happened.. GL to you :)


----------

